# Some Flask Pictures



## Ohiosulator (May 26, 2013)

As you all may or may not know, historical flasks are my collecting passion. So Here are a few other pieces from my collection that are just laying around here and there that deserved to be photographed.

 Tree and Washington Taylor With soda Blob







 GI-14 Firecracker and Frigate


----------



## Ohiosulator (May 26, 2013)

Two Louisville Eagles






 Nice teal aqua Double eagle and a teal aqua lancaster cornucopia


----------



## sandchip (May 27, 2013)

I know I've said it before, but to be picking flasks like that at 21, you've got your head screwed on right.  Great going!


----------

